# Blueberry Mead question



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 5, 2008)

Started up Waldo's blueberry mead a couple days ago. Followed the recipe but had to up the water to 6 gallons to bring the SG down to 1.110. I also used Wyeast Sweet Mead yeast. Since then there has been an aggravating lack of activity. No bubbles, no foam, nothing. 


I added a couple more teaspoons of yeast nutrient last night but it looked the same this morning. This morning's reading was 1.100 so it has dropped a little. 


I'm used to beer and wine foaming and bubbling away by now and wasn't sure if this is normal or not for mead. I haven't made one in a long time. I've had mixed luck with the liquid yeasts but didn't want to panic yet. 


Any ideas or words of wisdom?


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 5, 2008)

Honey lacks the nutrients of wine or beer, though you would think the blueberries might add enough. In a traditional mead (honey only)fermentation progresses slowly. It can take 3-6 weeks to finish primary fermentation and a couple of months to fully ferment. It appears that there is some fermentation underway based on your readings. What I usually do is on Day 1, I add one tsp yeast nutrient and 1/2 tsp yeast energizer and whip the must for a minute or two with my fizz-x. On Day Two, I add 1 tsp yeast nutrient and 1/2 tsp yeast energizer again and again whip the must for a minute or two with my fizz-x. I do this for a Day 3 and Day 4 as well. By then, there is usually a pretty good fermentation underway. If it gets sluggish, I will use the fizz-x to stir up the must along the way, but usually don't add more nutrient or energizer after day 4.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 5, 2008)

So your saying I have to be.... gulp... patient??? But, but, but, I want it all and I want it now!!!







Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a good stir and add another tsp tonight if I don't see anything.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 5, 2008)

When I make my meads, especially the large batches I pretty much follow the staggered nutrient guide that DFW uses. But I also add double the yeast and I seem to have less trouble with stalled fermentations. It still seems to go at its own pace which is usually much slower then wine. For an idea how slow mead can ferment: I started a cyser in August and its still really slowly fermenting away. I thought it stalled at one point and just stirred like crazy and the SG started dropping again - slowly. This last week it showed the largest drop in the SG yet, but its still slowly chugging along. Good luck with your blueberry mead. 
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2008)

As others have already stated, mead is a much slower fermentation and blueberry will only add to this. Blueberries are slow fermenters for some reason but its all worth it in the end when you treat yourself to a glass of this wonderful nectar.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, with mead you have to be patient. Not only does the fermentation take long (I had one take over three months), but mead tastes much better after extended aging (say 3-5 years). That's why it is the nectar of the Gods, because only an immortal does not die before the mead is ready to imbibe. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 6, 2008)

That's good to know. I didn't think I was doing anything wrong but things just didn't look like I expected them to. 


I added another tsp and gave it a good stirring last night when I got home and lo and behold 12 hour later (72 hours from the start) .... 








The yeasties and I are both happy!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you squeeze any of the juice out of the bag of fruit while it's in the primary or just let it float around? I've given it a poke or two when I stir it up but thought I'd ask.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 9, 2008)

Its up to you, some do some don't. As long as the fruit has some room in the bag you should be fine. I know there is one site or book that I read that the winemaker is adamant about gently squeezing the bag during fermentation and letting the juice drip from the bag before racking it to the secondary, says the wine clears easier. I just try to get all the liquid possible from the fruit, it will clear eventually. Just make sure that anything that comes in contact with the juice is sanitized.
VPC


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Dragonmaster I am getting the security certificate warning on this picture you posted also- others may have problems viewing it. Also, when you get the wine racked out of that tub, check to make sure it is food grade plastic. It looks just like some cheap storage bins I got from K-Mart. They stink a bit when new and aren't food grade. If it isn't food grade, jsut check before you buy another to make sure it is. You can check that by the little symbols on the bottom that the code tells you what type of plastic it is.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2008)

Dont see any picture or red x there. I squeeze my fruits And feel the more solids you get out and let settle now the less that will be transferred later.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2008)

You are right Wade. I could see the picture in the office after telling the pop-up window to show it. In the house, the computer won't let it in-keeps blocking it.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks all.I'll squeeze itto try to get as muchas I can out of there. 


The tub is food grade plastic, Appleman. I bought it for some generalstorageand when I saw that, the light in my brain went off



Appreciate the reminder to check. I did a small batch years ago, when I was getting started winemaking, in a bucket that wasn't food grade and it had an off taste. Never could place it exactly, but I'm guessing it was the plastic. 


Pictures and I don't seem to be getting along..... Basically it's foaming away like crazyand has had at least an inch of stuff on top since it decided to wake up.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 10, 2008)

One thing to add about the blueberries. They contain Benzoic Acid which is a natural preservative. It is almost like a natural dose of sulfite's and or sorbate.It will slow fermentation start and you need a healthy dose of nutrient for the yeast to eat on to get revved up. It is common for many to have fermentation issues or very slow fermentations with blueberries as well as cranberries. I have heard of 9 month fermentations with blueberry meads and wines. Yup, you gotta have that patience. 


If ya dig around here and I remember correct, Waldo did a blueberry mead or wine and used the juice to make a starter. I will also add that I am one of the lucky ones that has got to sample Waldo's Blueberry Mead and it is fantastic. I got a couple bottles from him at the last Winestock. Got one left in the "cellar" that will get popped soon.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info Smurf, I did not know that blueberries contained that and always wondered why they give so many problems.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Smurfe. I did not know that either. I've learned more new stuff in the past couple weeks since signing up about wine/beer making than I have in quite a while. Makes me want to go out and get a couple more kits to start up!!


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know what Waldo's recipe is, but here is a blueberry mead I made a couple years ago(that is still bulk-ageing). Iwill tell you that liquid yeast strains when used with mead are notoriously inconsistent.


*http://tinyurl.com/6opmuk*

*- GL63*





*Edited by: GrantLee63 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2008)

Bulk aging a *couple of years! *Man do you have willpower!


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I just sampled my *Blue-On-Blue* today and man, let me tell you ..... for meads, one must have patience because it is soooooooo worth it !!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2008)

Just copied and pasted that recipe and will give it a try in the summer when we have fresh berries around, I will have to look into getting a honey like that though as I havent seen that around here.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 17, 2008)

wade said:


> Just copied and pasted that recipe and will give it a try in the summer when we have fresh berries around, I will have to look into getting a honey like that though as I havent seen that around here.




You'll really like the mead wade ..... *but* ..... you're gonna' have to exercise self control as this mead really doesn't even begin to 'come together' until at least 18 months or so.


Michigan is a rather large producer of blueberries and it really isn't that hard to find a honey supplier who has some varietal blueberry honey available. If / when you're ready and you really want blueberry honey, send me a PM and I'll hook you up with a contact.


- GL63


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2008)

Wade and everyone else looking for varietal honey a great place to start is the National Honey Board: http://www.honeylocator.com/
An interesting project would be to make a few traditional meads out of just the honey no fruits or spices and compare the results of the different honeys on the mead. 
VPC


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's been racked into the secondary - 6 gallons of blueberry goodness along with my JAO's and Raspberry/Zinfandel.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Glad to see I was not the only one busy racking today. My Blueberry Mel is still slowly chugging along, but it smells so good!
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks awesome dragon!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay, Wade can see the picture this time!!!






Thanks! Yeah, the honey/blueberry smell is a great combo. It's turning into a colorful collection, too. The raspberry zin is a hot reddish pink color but itisn't as obvious in the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

Grant, Im to the point where I have soo much wine in my cellar that a batch could get lost for that amount of time and I wouldnt even know it!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2008)

Wade now is the time to make a mead! Then you can lose it in your cellar for 5 years. Just leave it in the carboy in a corner and you'll need to buy a new carboy to make up for this one being full. We have just started using kegs to bulk age. They take up less room and are much easier to move. 
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

I also have a few of those, 1 has a cream ale in it and the other has sparkling crab apple. I have plenty of carboys available. Im waiting till blueberries are in season though as I have a good contact for those for this coming year. My friends nieghbor has a tom of them that no one knew about until 2 weeks ago when i brought a bottle over to her for Christmas. Being nice always pays off!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 3, 2010)

Update: 1year and 4 months later... it's still in the same carboy. Took a swig while racking and OMG this is incredible stuff (if I do say so myself).



Dry light honey flavor and aroma mixed with a light blueberry aroma and aftertaste. Don't have bottles right now, so it'll just have to bulk age a while longer and hopefully get even better.


----------

